# basement ceilings Ideas Needed



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Wood framing to box all beams and pipes. Then drywall.

You ought to reconsider a suspended ceiling.


----------



## Kmikrot (Sep 30, 2012)

are suspended ceilings a good type of insulation?


----------



## FixItSteve (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree you should re-consider doing a drop down ceiling if the height of your basement permits, check your local code to find out what your minimum height from finished floor to ceiling is. acoustical ceilings give you a finished look and ease of access to pipping and electrical work.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

a dropped ceiling makes the most sense for a basement ceiling because as mentioned you have easy access to your mechanical systems and a finished ceiling. check with your building department for any code requirements for clear height from finish floor to finish ceiling in a basement.

check out this link and google as well http://www.armstrong.com/resclgam/na/ceilings/en/us/panels.asp

good luck!


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

Another way that I have done is to use the gridwork for a drop ceiling but hang drywall to the gridwork instead of dropping in acoustical ceiling tiles. This requires lots of grid wire to hang the grid from and to hold the weight of the drywall. Using the grid you end up with really nice straight framing that can cover a long span(with correct tie wire of course) and the width of the framing material is not thick at all when compared to using a 2x6 or 2x8...


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

There are options if you don't want to lose ceiling height
http://www.ceilinglink.com/


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

We have a fairly standard basement ceiling with joists, ducts etc, 8 ft to the joists, and we tidied up the electric, installed pot lights all over, and had the entire thing painted flat black. We love it. Way more headroom. Looks great. We despise the look of a suspended ceiling. And the ceiling tiles that don't look like the cubical farm that I work in are very expensive.

Painting it black looks industrial and modern. It wasn't oppressively dark or anything. The ceiling lighting is important. And we still have easy access to the ducts and pipes etc for maintenance. And if we decide to frame or suspend it later we can with ease.


----------

